

Visualizing System Latency - strlen
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1809426

======
strlen
Very interesting application of heatmaps. From Sun's excellent FishWorks team.

~~~
moe
I second the kudos to FishWorks.

The storage analytics package where this comes from (humbly called "Storage
Analytics") is _by far_ the most sophisticated storage performance monitoring
and analysis package in existence.

Moreover, the FishWorks guys are just plain awesome:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDacjrSCeq4>

